# Seeking Coding Position in Boise, Idaho and/or surrounding area



## blueeye30 (Jan 17, 2011)

I am seeking employment as a coder in the Boise/Meridian/Nampa, Idaho area. I have experience mostly in radiology coding, but also have experience as a medical billing and coding instructor. 
I've attached my resume below. 
Thanks for the help!
Angie Wilson, B.A., CPC

Angie Wilson
303 N. 14th Street, Boise, Idaho 83702
(208) 602-3753
blue30girl@fastmail.fm
Experience

3/2010-11/2010	Carrington College	Boise, ID
Position: Medical Billing and Coding Instructor

•	Organizational ability and excelled at development of worksheet and additional applications to develop practical skills and facilitate understanding of concepts
•	Excelled at preparing lesson plans and utilization of Microsoft Office applications
•	Successful management of time, personalities and curriculum requirements

2006-2010              	Practice Management, Inc	Boise, ID
Position: Radiology Report Coder

•	Developed high proficiency in Radiology, procedure and interventional coding
•	Increased average to above ability in Microsoft Office applications
•	Researched and evaluated medical records for pertinent information to determine appropriate diagnosis and procedure codes for billing purposes
•	Maintained above benchmark accuracy and speed requirements

2004-2006                             	AmeriBen/IEC Group                         	Meridian,ID
Position: Claims Processor

•	Utilized web based software to analyze claims and adjudicate claims effectively and accurately
•	Worked with appeals department for resolution of processing disputes
•	Researched and identified areas of potential inefficiency and submitted proposal to executive management team

Education/Certifications

2009	Boise State University	 Paralegal Studies	Certificate 	Boise, ID
2005	American Academy of Professional Coders: 	Certified Professional Coder
2005	Apollo College		 Medical Billing Certificate		Boise, ID
2003       Idaho State University	 B.A. English			Pocatello, ID


----------

